# Rigs 5/10-13



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Fished an overnighter Thursday and the crew went back out Saturday since we found the fish kind of close. 
Thursday we left about 10am and ran to horn mountain which was just outside the dirty water, marked some fish but didn't have any luck so we kept pushing. Bounced our way to blind faith picking up 6 good 10-20lb mahi along the way, lots of floating stuff out there. We waded through some barracuda until the first tuna hit the deck at sunset. It was game on from there, lots of big blackfin. We got the first yellowfin chunking around 10pm but they cooled off so we rig hopped back. Caught fish on nakkika, delta house, and one other I cant recall then eased our way in for a hopeful sunrise bite closer to home. (The electric rams on the main fish box stopped working and it had a coffin box full of 400lbs of ice and a ton of tuna on top of it) so we had kind of gotten disheartened. Well sunrise at the ram powell provided jumping tuna in the 60-100lb class. We lost a few and landed a few. Tons of fun! Made it back to the dock by 12 with a great trip in the books. 

They went out again Saturday to see if they could improve upon our best fish and they landed 4 over 100lbs in a few hours, said they lost 12 plus due to tackle failure! 

Things I learned
I need to win the lotto and buy a bigger boat/not have to worry about fuel.
Live pilchards didn't work that well on the tuna
I'm out of shape
Sleeps overrated
Don't fish to close to the rigs you'll get sharked and cuda'd more often than not


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

All good take aways


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice trip, thanks for posting, quite a ride, curious about how much fuel you hold (350 gal)?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice, what boat are you fishing?


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Outstanding ! Thanks for the pic's and report ! :notworthy:


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

This was on a friends 36' yellowfin they trailered over from crystal river area. Holds roughly 450 gallons, we had plenty left in the tanks when we came back in. The boat i regularly fish is a 23' single engine... now I know I need a bigger one.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

You always need a bigger boat. Just not the maintenance and fuel bills.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great trip and report. Nice to see some yft that close to the coast.


----------



## Jimmayy (May 16, 2018)

Looking to make a rig trip next weekend. Were yall chunking or did you have live bait?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good grief, I don't think I could have pulled that beast over the rail!!!!!


----------



## Jimmayy (May 16, 2018)

Specifically did yall try hard tails?


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

fishboy said:


> This was on a friends 36' yellowfin they trailered over from crystal river area. The boat i regularly fish is a 23' single engine... now I know I need a bigger one.


What an awesome trip and great pics! I found out a long time ago, it's much better to have good friends with big boats than to actually own one.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Only live bait we had was big live ly's hand size... I told them we needed hardtails but oh well. We did catch some smaller class fish on our live baits but I think a live cig or hardtail slow trolled way behind the boat would have been great. Our fish came on chunks jigs and poppers. We chunked jack crevalle, barracuda, blackfin and those big rig hardtails.


----------

